# Airport Express/AirTunes en WIFI



## Anonyme (25 Février 2006)

Bonsoir,

Je viens d'installer ma borne Airport Express. Après une configuration un peu laborieuse (j'ai dû réinitialiser ma borne pour pouvoir la configurer) je n'ai pas de problème et je peux écouter ma bibliothèque iTunes sur ma chaîne HI-FI.
Toutefois, une question (peut-être un peu puérile) : est-il possible de combiner l'écoute et le surf (ainsi que la messagerie) ? Car pour le moment, je dois choisir entre ces deux modes dans le menu d'état, ce qui est un peu frustrant.
Est-ce que quelque chose m'a échappé dans la configuration ?

Ma connexion est WI-FI et j'utilise la Livebox.

D'autre part, si je déplace ma borne dans la cuisine (où j'ai également un ensemble audio), est-ce que je dois refaire une nouvelle configuration ?

Merci pour votre aide et bien sincèrement.

Kaz


----------



## fpoil (26 Février 2006)

WDS : Wireless distributing service, soit la techno qui permet à deux bornes de communiquer en wifi et la livebox ne supporte par la WDS donc pas en wifi

seule solution : connecter l'airport express en ethernet à la livebox.

sinon acheter une deuxième borne express


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> WDS : Wireless distributing service, soit la techno qui permet à deux bornes de communiquer en wifi et la livebox ne supporte par la WDS donc pas en wifi
> 
> seule solution : connecter l'airport express en ethernet à la livebox.
> 
> sinon acheter une deuxième borne express



Merci fpoil.
Problème résolu sans passer par les extrémités dont tu parles.
Ma borne APex est connectée au réseau Wanadoo créé à l'installation de la Livebox.

configuration :
"se joindre à un réseau sans fil existant (client sans fil)"
et ne pas oublier d'activer le mode association de la LB (ce que je n'avais pas fait)


----------



## fpoil (26 Février 2006)

bonne nouvelle donc, la livebox supporte le wds


----------



## saturnin (15 Mars 2006)

Un truc que je ne comprends pas :
- j'ai un ibook que j'utilise avec une connexion wifi et ma livebox. Je peux donc utiliser celui-ci dans toute la maison sans aucun souci.
Si je relie un airport express près de ma chaine et de mon imprimante, pourrais je faire fonctionner les trois (internet, itunes et mon imprimante) sans souci?
En fait je n'utiliserais pas airport express pour internet (comme avant) c'est bien ça?
Si quelqu'un peur m'aider, cette solution m'enchenterait mais c'est confus!


----------



## fpoil (15 Mars 2006)

oui et non : 

non : si tu veux surfer et écouter de la musique en même temps, il faut que ta borne airport express soit connecté au réseau sans fil de la livebox (utilisation du wds)

en fait dans ce cas là selon ta position dans l'appart, l'ibook utilisera soit la borne express soit la livebox pour le surf

oui : si tu veux simplement surfer sans écouter de musique ou l'inverse, alors ta borne airport express ne te servira que pour la musique et la livebox pour le surf  (pas vraiment d'intérêt tu en conviendras)


----------



## saturnin (16 Mars 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> oui et non :
> 
> non : si tu veux surfer et écouter de la musique en même temps, il faut que ta borne airport express soit connecté au réseau sans fil de la livebox (utilisation du wds)
> 
> ...



Ouh.... euh....  

Donc si je veux pouvoir surfer et écouter de la musique en même temps par exemple, c'est possible en connectant ma borne express au réseau de la livebox.
Problème : comment faire? C'est facile?


----------



## fpoil (16 Mars 2006)

citation :

Problème résolu sans passer par les extrémités dont tu parles.
Ma borne APex est connectée au réseau Wanadoo créé à l'installation de la Livebox.

configuration :
"se joindre à un réseau sans fil existant (client sans fil)"
et ne pas oublier d'activer le mode association de la LB (ce que je n'avais pas fait)


----------



## saturnin (18 Mars 2006)

Kazanzaki a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je viens d'installer ma borne Airport Express. Après une configuration un peu laborieuse (j'ai dû réinitialiser ma borne pour pouvoir la configurer) je n'ai pas de problème et je peux écouter ma bibliothèque iTunes sur ma chaîne HI-FI.
> Toutefois, une question (peut-être un peu puérile) : est-il possible de combiner l'écoute et le surf (ainsi que la messagerie) ? Car pour le moment, je dois choisir entre ces deux modes dans le menu d'état, ce qui est un peu frustrant.
> ...



Pourrais tu me décrire comment tu as fait pour configurer ta borne (chez moi le voyant reste orange clignotant).
J'ai moi aussi une livebox wifi et je veux utiliser airport express pour itunes et mon imprimante.
Merci!


----------



## saturnin (18 Mars 2006)

C'est bon j'ai trouvé!
Si ça peut aider quelqu'un :
http://blog.gfblog.com/index.php/2005/01/05/dairport-et-de-la-livebox/


----------



## MacEnro (14 Juin 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> bonne nouvelle donc, la livebox supporte le wds


 
En fait non, je ne crois pas, puisque dans mon cas (LB Sagem, Airport express) je me retrouvais à me connecter à Internet par la LB et à ma chaîne hifi par la borne Airport : mais pas d'accès à Internet par la borne Airport possible.

Donc ce n'est pas ce que j'appelle du WDS (ou alors j'ai mal compris !!  )


----------



## dntpw (19 Janvier 2008)

fpoil a dit:


> citation :
> 
> Problème résolu sans passer par les extrémités dont tu parles.
> Ma borne APex est connectée au réseau Wanadoo créé à l'installation de la Livebox.
> ...



Super ...tu pourrais stpl me donner les détails, le B à Ba? ou se trouve cette indication "se joindre à un réseau sans fil existant* ? et le mode association? faut-il être possesseur d'une LB ? ou cela marche -i-it avec tout les modem? (j'ai un Zyxel wifi)
Merci


----------



## yvos (12 Octobre 2010)

remontage de sujet pour une question/ Comment configurer les choses proprement pour que le système suivant fonctionne :

- arrivée fibre optique sur livebox (bon, jusque là cela va )...
- connexion ethernet entre la libebox et l'imac (cela aussi ...)
- ajout d'une borne airport express (1ère génération - g ) au réseau wifi généré par la livebox (ce réseau sert aussi à l'iphone, l'ipad, l'ibook). Cette borne n'a pour unique objectif de permettre juste d'écouter la musique présente sur le mac sur la chaine. 

j'ai bataillé assez longtemps mais pour l'instant, c'est un peu bloqué...des idées?

tchüss


----------

